
Americapox: The missing plague [video] - ccarnino
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEYh5WACqEk
======
markhelo
Professor Jared Diamond explains more of this beautifully in his book Guns,
Germs and Steel. Definitely a great read and there is also a Nat Geo
documentary narrated by him.

~~~
ccarnino
That's very interesting. I will search for it. If anybody else is interested
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475043/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475043/)

------
dang
Url changed from [https://medium.com/scientifically-quite-
smarter/americapox-t...](https://medium.com/scientifically-quite-
smarter/americapox-the-missing-plague-969ae87e4d0a#.g7wt0pw2v), which points
to this.

